# Directions



## RottenJack (Feb 3, 2016)

I have been blessed to be able to buy a new home with a huge front yard, but find myself in a bit of a quandry.
Do I continue moving forward with my current theme, or do I go a new direction. I have been floored with the work of others and wanted to figure how to incorporate them into my own haunt, but with limited space, it hasn't been an option.

I can almost start over. I have done a pirate theme for several years and haven't exhausted it, but either need to enlarge it to what I want it to be with ships and cannons and neat ideas I have swimming in my head, add a graveyard possibly, or scrap everything and start a new theme altogether.

So here's the question...
Just to see what others might think, if you had a new blank slate, what might you do with it? My new yard is about 8 x's bigger than my last yard. I don't want to get overwhelmed, but I can do more. 
Just a little overwhelmed.
Please chime in with ideas or words of wisdom.


----------



## Sawtooth Jack (Apr 9, 2011)

Changing themes is always nice, but if you're rockin' that pirate theme, why not build on what you're good at? Think about a bigger story now that you have space. Create a bunch of well-lit vignettes as you walk through your display. The treasure burying along with the betrayal to leave a dead guardian. The sword fight, perhaps a pirate party and a walking of the plank? A pirate fight with canons from each side of the walk-way. Make that ship a walk-through to get to your front porch with a big ol treasure chest of candy...just a few thoughts...


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

I'm inclined to agree with Jack - build on what you already have now that you have the space to do so. You probably already have a fair investment in your current theme which you would have to expend all over again if you start from scratch with a new theme.


----------



## selling1309 (Mar 30, 2016)

I agree with the rest, keep what you have and keep adding to it! The cost to start from scratch would destroy me. LOL But I think I have 3x's more Halloween stuff that I do in Christmas stuff. 
I too have moved and find myself with much much more room to haunt In than before. I am excited to spread out my props and add to them throughout the year! 
I'm kinda getting overwhelmed just from that, no way I could imagine scrapping years of work and starting fresh. 

Find you some old fence pickets and build yourself a ship out in the front yard! Paint yourself a Pirate flag on an old sheet and fly that bad boy high! Open up a case of rum and invite the whole neighborhood over!!! AAARRRRGGGGG


----------

